# The Matrix 4: Erster Trailer zur langerwarteten Fortsetzung des Sci-Fi-Klassikers ist da!



## Icetii (9. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Matrix 4: Erster Trailer zur langerwarteten Fortsetzung des Sci-Fi-Klassikers ist da!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## matrixfehler (9. September 2021)

Sieht super aus, ich freue mich


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (9. September 2021)

Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten. Der Trailer ist Gänsehaut feeling pur.


----------



## Worrel (9. September 2021)

Und schon hört man bei den Kommentaren: _"Das ist ja dieselbe Story, das wiederholt sich ja alles" ..._

Ahem, bisher nicht aufgepasst? Bei Matrix ist die Wiederholung und Abwandlung von bereits Geschehenem Konzept.
Alleine in der Bildkomposition kann man unzählige Wiederholungen , Spiegelungen, Varianten finden, zB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hawkytonk (9. September 2021)

Ich finde die Optik zu generisch. Der grüne Farbstich fehlt, die Farbpalette ist zu hell, zu bunt. Eeinige Szenen haben zudem einen zu starken Weichzeichner-Effekt für meinen Geschmack. 

Ich hoffe, die Handlung kann überzeugen und das finale Produkt wirkt optisch weniger generisch.


----------



## Kristian (9. September 2021)

Geht es nur mir so oder sieht das nach einem billigen Reboot aus? Dass es vermutlich ein neuer Zyklus ist, mag ja so noch verständlich sein. Aber die Effekte wirken billig und die kurzen Dialoge, die hier zu sehen waren, wirken wie aus studentischen Shortmovies.

Ich bin mal echt auf das Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Frullo (10. September 2021)

Kristian schrieb:


> Geht es nur mir so...?


Geht nur Dir so, nimm 'ne Pille


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. September 2021)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Ich finde die Optik zu generisch. Der grüne Farbstich fehlt, die Farbpalette ist zu hell, zu bunt. Eeinige Szenen haben zudem einen zu starken Weichzeichner-Effekt für meinen Geschmack.
> 
> Ich hoffe, die Handlung kann überzeugen und das finale Produkt wirkt optisch weniger generisch.


Sehe das Problem nicht. Die Matrix hat nen neuen Grafiktreiber bekommen, mehr nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (10. September 2021)

Wenn der Film so gut wird wie er es verspricht hätte ich nichts gegen eine Trilogie 2.


----------



## MarcHammel (10. September 2021)

Ansehen werde ich mir den Film auf jedenfall und ich bin durchaus gespannt drauf. 

Allerdings denke ich, dass er nicht mal ansatzweise an ersten Teil heran reichen wird. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man hier einen (vielleicht sehr) guten Actionfilm mit jede Menge Fanservice bekommen wird, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## 100names (10. September 2021)

Ohne Laurence Fishburne als Morpheus guck ich mir das nicht an. Echt schade, zumal man Ihn nicht mal gefragt hat ob er die Rolle möchte.


----------



## Worrel (10. September 2021)

100names schrieb:


> Ohne Laurence Fishburne als Morpheus guck ich mir das nicht an. Echt schade, zumal man Ihn nicht mal gefragt hat ob er die Rolle möchte.


Fishburne war ja zweifelsohne gut in dem Film, aber eine "ohne den geht's nicht"-Rolle war das nicht.

Gerade bei Matrix könnte man problemlos eine Fortsetzung mit komplett neuem Cast drehen. 
Nächste Generation der Menschen in Zion => alle andere => Neue Charaktere in der Matrix
Upgrades bei den Agenten => auch neue Looks

Alles kein Problem.


----------



## Frullo (10. September 2021)

100names schrieb:


> Ohne Laurence Fishburne als Morpheus guck ich mir das nicht an. Echt schade, zumal man Ihn nicht mal gefragt hat ob er die Rolle möchte.


Der erste Matrix-Film war damals für mich ohne zu übertreiben eine lebensverändernde Erfahrung.



Ich ging damals ohne viel Vorwissen ins Kino und kam absolut überwältigt raus. Abgesehen von den spektakulären Bildern, der revolutionären Bullet Time, der atemberaubenden Martial Arts Einlagen – was es mir vor allem antat war die tiefgreifende Frage nach der Definition von Realität. Der Gedanke beschäftigte mich lange, und in den folgenden Wochen fasste ich mir immer wieder an den Hinterkopf, auf der Suche nach etwas das da nicht ist…



Natürlich konnten die darauffolgenden Iterationen, Reloaded und Revolution, nicht mehr denselben Effekt auslösen. Aber dem… Geschenk, welches mir durch den ersten Matrix Film zuteil wurde, schulde ich es einfach, mir jeden neuen Besuch der Matrix anzuschauen.



Ja, Laurence Fishburn fehlt. Mir fehlt aber ehrlich gesagt Hugo Weaving sogar mehr. Und trotzdem: Selbst wenn keiner der Original-Schauspieler, inklusive Keanu Reeves, mehr mitspielen würde, würde ich mir den Film trotzdem anschauen.



Disclaimer: Nein, ich bin nicht dem Glauben verfallen, wir wären alle Insassen der Matrix. Und wenn doch, dann konnte ich bisher noch keinen entsprechenden Glitch finden – trotz so manchem Deja vu.


----------



## 100names (10. September 2021)

Unbedingt, da hast du recht, aber entweder den ganzen Cast austauschen oder keinen. Das ist nichts für mich.


----------



## Worrel (10. September 2021)

100names schrieb:


> Unbedingt, da hast du recht, aber entweder den ganzen Cast austauschen oder keinen. Das ist nichts für mich.


Gerade bei Matrix funktioniert beides: ganzen Cast austauschen, nur Teile oder auch gar keinen.

Setting:
Die Matrix wurde neu gestartet, es gibt eine neue Anomalie aka einen neuen Auserwählten. Aus irgendeinem Grund verwendet dieser die Hülle  von Neo.

Kann man auch sehr schön mit dem Trailer begründen, wo in einer Szene Keanu ein fremdes Gesicht aus dem Spiegel anstarrt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. September 2021)

Was ist die Handlung von "Matrix 4"? Ist das wirklich Morpheus? Wir nehmen den "Resurrections"-Trailer unter die Lupe
					

Worum geht es in „Matrix 4“? Wie können Neo und Trinity noch am Leben sein? Und ist das wirklich Morpheus? Der Trailer zu „Matrix Resurrections“ liefert mögliche Antworten auf einige der brennendsten Fragen. Wir haben ihn uns ganz genau angeschaut.




					www.filmstarts.de


----------



## Enisra (10. September 2021)

ich meine, wenn man sich im Zweiten Film die Szene mit Col. Sanders anschaut, da sieht man ja schon die Aufzeichnungen der anderen Neo Anomalien


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2021)

> [the Architect and the Oracle meet in a park]
> Oracle: Well, now, ain't this a surprise?
> Architect: You played a very dangerous game.
> Oracle: Change always is.
> ...


Es ist einfach nur ein Reboot mit noch mehr cgi einen alten keanu, einer alten carrie und einen billigen morpheus ersatz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (10. September 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur ein Reboot mit noch mehr cgi einen alten keanu, einer alten carrie und einen billigen morpheus ersatz


Und das weißt du woher? Von den 2 Minuten Trailer Inhalt?

Hint: ein Trailer kann VÖLLIG anders aussehen als der fertige Film.

(Ok, Fanmade, aber trotzdem sehr eindrucksvoll)




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KmkVWuP_sO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Vordack (10. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und das weißt du woher? Von den 2 Minuten Trailer Inhalt?
> 
> Hint: ein Trailer kann VÖLLIG anders aussehen als der fertige Film.
> 
> ...



Ey Danke, kannte ich noch nicht. 

Ich wußte schon immer daß Shining viel mehr ist als ein schlichter Horrorstreifen 

@Topic
MAtrix 1-3 waren offiziel abgeschlossen. Was jetzt noch kommt ist mir letztendlich Wumpe, wird irgendwann mal angeschaut und danach entschieden in welchen Teil meiner Gehirnhälfte es reinkommt. Ist für mich so ähnlich als wenn Jackson plötzlich mit einem HdR 4 daherkommt


----------



## Worrel (11. September 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ey Danke, kannte ich noch nicht.
> 
> Ich wußte schon immer daß Shining viel mehr ist als ein schlichter Horrorstreifen
> 
> ...


Matrix 3 hatte ein offenes Ende, dessen Story ja auch in Matrix Online aufgegriffen wurde.

Daß nach dem Matrix Neustart eine neue Anomalie entstehen wird, ist doch eigentlich schon klar. Also wird es auch weitere "Revolutions" aka Zyklen mit Matrix Neustart geben. Und da kann man sich problemlos einen rauspicken und einen neuen Film draus machen.

HdR hat hingegen erst mal das Problem, daß der Herr der Ringe - also Sauron - eigentlich schon so kaputt war, daß nur seine im Ring gespeicherte Restenergie ihn noch am Leben hielt. Da müßte man die Story jetzt arg verdrehen, damit man den wiederbeleben könnte.
Daher ist erstmal der titelgebende Charakter tot - außerdem haben die anderen Ringe ihre Macht verloren, es müßte also "Neues aus Mittelerde" oä heißen - und dann gibt es abgesehen vom Silmarillion kein weiteres filmfertig ausformuliertes Material in eben jener Detaildichte, die den HdR ausmacht.

Fraglich, ob Fremdautoren da irgendwas Sinnvolles aus dem Hut zaubern können.


----------



## Enisra (11. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Fraglich, ob Fremdautoren da irgendwas Sinnvolles aus dem Hut zaubern können.



nja, wenn man sich Shadows of Mordor anschaut ... die haben irgendwann mal eine Ausgabe dran vorbei getragen ... 
aber deswegen heißt das auch nicht "Herr der Ringe", da war der "etwas" snobbistische Ansatz von Christopher Tolkien nicht soo schlecht

am Einfachsten wäre es da noch was mit dem Osten von Mittelerde zu machen bzw. macht man einfach Prequells dann


und so zu dem "abgeschlossene Reihe" naja ... da gäbe es halt das Konzept des "Arcs", siehe z.B. so One Piece z.B. oder Star Wars X-Wings oder die Scheibenwelt wo man eine Fertig erzählte Story hat, auch über mehrere Teile, die Welt(en) such aber halt weiter dreh(en)t
So ist vielleicht die Geschichte von der Letzten Neo Anomalie beendet und die Matrix wurde ja am Ende neu gestartet und die Menschen in Zion sind weiterhin da und die Maschienen sind weiterhin da


----------



## barkal (12. September 2021)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Ich finde die Optik zu generisch. Der grüne Farbstich fehlt, die Farbpalette ist zu hell, zu bunt. Eeinige Szenen haben zudem einen zu starken Weichzeichner-Effekt für meinen Geschmack.
> 
> Ich hoffe, die Handlung kann überzeugen und das finale Produkt wirkt optisch weniger generisch.


Dito! Bin deiner Meinung. Das sieht eher aus wie ein Transformers oder Jerry Bruckheimer Film und nicht wie Matrix.


----------

